# found this on the MossyOak website.....



## Cwing (Jun 2, 2005)

You would not believe how many of those I sell here at the shop. They are kinda hard to find. :teeth: :teeth: :wink: Nobody expects to see swim suits in a bow shop.....They are cool.......


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm gonna see if we can put them in our bowshop. And I'm so gonna buy one for myself...


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet!! Note to self; "place on Christmas list". :teeth:


----------



## Hot_4_Hoyt (Jun 17, 2005)

Love it!!!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

That is awesome............love it.


Too bad I avoid doing things that require me to actually wear a swimsuit.

I did finally buy one about a year ago, I thought I was going to have a panic attack shopping for one. :sad:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Cool! I saw that one on a camo website along with some other ones. I can't remember the name of the site though.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Huntin4elk said:


> I did finally buy one about a year ago, I thought I was going to have a panic attack shopping for one. :sad:



That is a universal reaction.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

whooo hoooo a woman in camo you gotta love it :tongue:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like time for an AT Swimsuit Edition thread..... :thumbs_up :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Sounds like time for an AT Swimsuit Edition thread..... :thumbs_up :tongue: :teeth:


Ummmmm, no.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> Ummmmm, no.


Ditto


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Buncha wussies....... :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Buncha wussies....... :wink:



However, if the guys wanted to do a swimsuit thread...


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Buncha wussies....... :wink:



LMAO............yep. I don't even let my friends around here see my in a swimsuit. I'm sure as you know what not going to post a pic on the internet. LMAO You are funny.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Tammy, you don't do any jet skiing, tubing or boating at all during the summer?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Huntin4elk said:


> LMAO............yep. I don't even let my friends around here see my in a swimsuit. I'm sure as you know what not going to post a pic on the internet. LMAO You are funny.


Yeah yeah yeahhhhhh..........you are funnier !


----------



## LinuxDude (Jan 26, 2005)

You could always wear this on the inside!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

LinuxDude said:


> You could always wear this on the inside!



I dont know that I would trust a velcro closure.


----------



## LinuxDude (Jan 26, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> I dont know that I would trust a velcro closure.


That's a matter of perspective


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

LinuxDude said:


> That's a matter of perspective


Aren't most things?


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

Heres an idea. 
Ladies you do a swimsuit calendar.... and 
Jon parsons will do one of him self.... (whitefeather) lol.... JK


----------



## LinuxDude (Jan 26, 2005)

LinuxDude said:


> That's a matter of perspective


Indeed! Is it the noise, the comfort, or the reliability that bothers you? I had a pair of swimming trunks that had a "velcro fly" and they would pick the strangest times to start coming undone.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

LinuxDude said:


> and they would pick the strangest times to start coming undone.



All by themselves?


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> All by themselves?


OH NO! lol


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jr. bowman MI said:


> OH NO! lol


lol- I didnt think so but just had to ask.


----------



## LinuxDude (Jan 26, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> lol- I didnt think so but just had to ask.


Not exactly :angel:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Obsession said:


> Tammy, you don't do any jet skiing, tubing or boating at all during the summer?


I have surfer shorts and a tank top.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*I wonder*

why is that the ladies are always trying to hide the stuff we are looking for????????


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

*it ain't*

going in my shopping cart! But it would look nice for my wife, laying at the foot of the BED! :mg:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

fgpatton-ky said:


> going in my shopping cart! But it would look nice for my wife, laying at the foot of the BED! :mg:



Well, how do you expect it to get there if it doesn't go in your shopping cart first?


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Well, how do you expect it to get there if it doesn't go in your shopping cart first?


Hmmm you got me on that one!! :embarasse


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Sounds like time for an AT Swimsuit Edition thread..... :thumbs_up :tongue: :teeth:


Just because it's summer doesn't mean you need another "vacation"  , does it? :wink:


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Ummmmm, no.


Is that a definate "ummmmmm, no." or a maybe "ummmmmm, no."?


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

I am the mayor of the west end of the pool at my health club. I have a serious question...make that a couple questions.
1-Why will women buy the tiniest swimsuits they can find, then wrap a towel around themselves when they walk around the pool.
2-Why do the obese women always flaunt their oversupply more than the hard bodies?
3-Why will women walk around dang near nekked in a swimsuit then get all embarassed when someone see them in their undewear?

Just some things I was wondering about?


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

bowriter said:


> I am the mayor of the west end of the pool at my health club. I have a serious question...make that a couple questions.
> 1-Why will women buy the tiniest swimsuits they can find, then wrap a towel around themselves when they walk around the pool.
> 2-Why do the obese women always flaunt their oversupply more than the hard bodies?
> 3-Why will women walk around dang near nekked in a swimsuit then get all embarassed when someone see them in their undewear?
> ...


LOL...not for sure on the answers to these questions, however I can answer them from my the way I feel on those comments..

#1 Most women like smaller swimsuits to get a better tan! As for the towel? well after you get out of a pool or a lake you usually like to dry off  If you wear the towel when your dry? it's a sign of insecurity about your body! 

#2 You know there's a question that I can't understand either :embarasse I would have to only assume that some obese women just plain don't care! They feel if you don't like, don't look  However...sometimes it's hard not to :zip: I try to be understanding of them though...they have a right to swim, tan and wear a bathing suit just like every one else. As far as the hard bodies? I personally think there are way more of them hanging it all out there...doesnt bother me though, I never give them a second glance :wink:  

# 3 I don't think I know any women like that :teeth: Most ones I know will whip it all off down to nothing if you dare them


----------



## fmf (Jun 9, 2005)

if you ladies will post some pics of yourselves in a camo bikini, I will be glad to show you a fat man in a thong


----------



## KalamazooKid (May 2, 2005)

*Way to shut this thread down fmf!*



fmf said:


> if you ladies will post some pics of yourselves in a camo bikini, I will be glad to show you a fat man in a thong


We don't need that!


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

For Men:









For Women:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Yuck...thos e army bikini's for men gotta go  nothing very manly about those things....those are more of a "Man's man" kinda underwear


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

I bet those mans biklinis get a bit uncomfy after hing a few miles in the heat. LO< Talk about chafing.. LOL :mg:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a bikini similar to the one shown on the original post. Mines more of the string version and the strings are pink. I guess to make it a little more girly. Haven't worn it yet. Few pounds need to drop first. Ok....maybe more than a few, but I am hoping to get into it by end of summer. AND NO....I won't post any pics. LOL. I agree with obession....we don't need to see men in those bikini's posted.....YUCK


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Obsession said:


> # 3 I don't think I know any women like that :teeth: Most ones I know will whip it all off down to nothing if you dare them


Can you introduce me to your friends?  :shade:


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Something like this maybe?


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Wonder if the ticks are bad?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one really nice old Hoyt....prolly weighs as much as her :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## drop_tine (Jun 28, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> That is awesome............love it.
> 
> 
> Too bad I avoid doing things that require me to actually wear a swimsuit.
> ...


your crazy.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> I have a bikini similar to the one shown on the original post. Mines more of the string version and the strings are pink. I guess to make it a little more girly. Haven't worn it yet. Few pounds need to drop first. Ok....maybe more than a few, but I am hoping to get into it by end of summer. AND NO....I won't post any pics. LOL. I agree with obession....we don't need to see men in those bikini's posted.....YUCK


Now which one are you referring to??? You got us all mixed up here


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

*Excited and hot*

DID YOU SEE THE PIC Africanbowhunter posted? that was exciting !! Man to see a Hoyt proforce fastflight bow ! That was hot !! I got one of those as myself. That girl better put some more clothes on the skeeters are Terrible in that woods.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Check out the web site

Women who Hunt

They have all kinds of stuff, including lingere, women's t-shirts, clothes, bows, etc.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Now which one are you referring to??? You got us all mixed up here


Ok Jerry...let me clarify. Most men in bikinis are a big no no. At least in my opinion. I definitely don't want to see a man in a women's bikini. Boxers are just fine in my book. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Boxers are just fine in my book. :wink:


I'll second that. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Ok Jerry...let me clarify. Most men in bikinis are a big no no. At least in my opinion. I definitely don't want to see a man in a women's bikini. Boxers are just fine in my book. :wink:


OK, I went and bought all the boxers that Wal Mart had    (NOT, already had em)


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

sticbow said:


> DID YOU SEE THE PIC Africanbowhunter posted? that was exciting !! Man to see a Hoyt proforce fastflight bow ! That was hot !! I got one of those as myself. That girl better put some more clothes on the skeeters are Terrible in that woods.


And she better learn to shoot too. Doesn't look like she's shot and killed anything in a while . . . or if she did, she didn't eat it.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> And she better learn to shoot too. Doesn't look like she's shot and killed anything in a while . . . or if she did, she didn't eat it.



WOO HOO. A man that recognizes a model that thin is a little over doing it. Nice to see that some men recognize the need for a little meat on the bones. Most people don't realize that Marilyn Monroe was a dress size 12. Not a 2 like the girl above. A little curve is better. In my opinion. Maybe I am bias.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> A little curve is better.


Amen Dea! I definitely don't like stick figures! :wink:


----------



## inwoodjch (Apr 21, 2004)

*For Clicki*



Clickerati said:


> I'll second that. :thumbs_up


Here ya go


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

> those are more of a "Man's man" kinda underwear


LOL! Yeah I think you'd have to be the "confirmed bachelor" in your family to put those on. :wink: I don't think they'll find their market in the hunting community.



> A little curve is better.


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

*Correction*



sticbow said:


> DID YOU SEE THE PIC Africanbowhunter posted? that was exciting !! Man to see a Hoyt proforce fastflight bow ! That was hot !! I got one of those as myself. That girl better put some more clothes on the skeeters are Terrible in that woods.


My good man it's a Super Slam Flastflight.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> WOO HOO. A man that recognizes a model that thin is a little over doing it. Nice to see that some men recognize the need for a little meat on the bones.


Yesssssssindeed......meat on the bone is a good thang


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

inwoodjch said:


> Here ya go


Wow. Camo boxers. Impressive. 

Wonder if anyone makes a camo corset...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Wow. Camo boxers. Impressive.
> 
> Wonder if anyone makes a camo corset...


And camo sheets.........hmmmmmm


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> And camo sheets.........hmmmmmm


Hmmm. I don't hunt and I'm not outdoorsy, as you know. So camo sheets are a step too far for me...unless it's all part of some elaborate role play. Then I might consider it.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> WOO HOO. A man that recognizes a model that thin is a little over doing it. Nice to see that some men recognize the need for a little meat on the bones. Most people don't realize that Marilyn Monroe was a dress size 12. Not a 2 like the girl above. A little curve is better. In my opinion. Maybe I am bias.



Well, if you are biased so am I.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Wow. Camo boxers. Impressive.


.

Where can we find those



Clickerati said:


> Wonder if anyone makes a camo corset...


If you find one let me know


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Hmmm. I don't hunt and I'm not outdoorsy, as you know. So camo sheets are a step too far for me...unless it's all part of some elaborate role play. Then I might consider it.


Dont knock it if ya havent tried it......right cfuhrer? :tongue:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Dont knock it if ya havent tried it......right cfuhrer? :tongue:


Ummmm, sure Jer...
Smile and nod, smile and nod.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Well, if you are biased so am I.


Biased? Me too.


----------



## inwoodjch (Apr 21, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Hmmm. I don't hunt and I'm not outdoorsy, as you know. So camo sheets are a step too far for me...unless it's all part of some elaborate role play. Then I might consider it.


With all that camo it would be hard to find what your looking for. :tongue: :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

inwoodjch said:


> With all that camo it would be hard to find what your looking for. :tongue: :wink:


A little pre-season scouting never hurt anyone in finding an ellusive trophy.


----------



## inwoodjch (Apr 21, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> A little pre-season scouting never hurt anyone in finding an ellusive trophy.


That is very true!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

inwoodjch said:


> With all that camo it would be hard to find what your looking for. :tongue: :wink:


Naaaaaa.......pieceacake :tongue:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Naaaaaa.......pieceacake :tongue:


mmmmm...cake :tongue:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> mmmmm...cake :tongue:


Don't forget the whipped creme :shade:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Don't forget the whipped creme :shade:


Can I lick the spoon?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Spoon?? There is no spoon  Never used your fingers?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Spoon?? There is no spoon  Never used your fingers?


Can't you spot a euphemism?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Most certainly....


----------



## inwoodjch (Apr 21, 2004)

I think someone just turned up the thermostat...........


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

inwoodjch said:


> I think someone just turned up the thermostat...........


We all need a talent.


----------



## inwoodjch (Apr 21, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> We all need a talent.


Well I'd say you have plenty of that.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Yesssssssindeed......meat on the bone is a good thang



Excuse me. I need to go eat something.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Catherine.............the comments made about that chick in the bikini is exactly why I don't wear one.

At least she has (.)(.)'s.



LMAO :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

inwoodjch said:


> Well I'd say you have plenty of that.


Not really. It just seems like I do.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> Catherine.............the comments made about that chick in the bikini is exactly why I don't wear one.
> 
> At least she has (.)(.)'s.
> 
> LMAO :teeth:


I think you look fantastic, Tammy! You're you and we love you for that very reason!!! :smile:


----------



## teamsolo (Mar 16, 2005)

*talent*

I'd like to know about your talent????????


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

teamsolo said:


> I'd like to know about your talent????????


Apparently I have an aptitude for turning up thermostats. Ironic, as I actually prefer it cold.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> I think you look fantastic, Tammy! You're you and we love you for that very reason!!! :smile:



Thanks Click...............the difference between me and that lady in the photo is, I'm about 10 to 15 lbs. lighter and I know better than to be seen in a bikini.

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Tammy, you're not too skinny. You're naturally thin. You look just fine.  You got the curves necessary.

You also have muscle tone and that makes a difference too. Don't sweat it, I get the same thing all the time. Most think I am only about 130 instead of 160.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Tammy, you're not too skinny. You're naturally thin. You look just fine.  You got the curves necessary.
> 
> You also have muscle tone and that makes a difference too. Don't sweat it, I get the same thing all the time. Most think I am only about 130 instead of 160.



LOL..............thanks Justin. I know, I get people all the time guessing I'm about 90 lbs instead of 110.  Go figure.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

If you're beautiful inside, then you're beautiful outside despite your shape or what you look like. Too much emphasis is put on what society deems as "beautiful". It's a standard few can live up to, but that gets shoved down our throats at every turn. I don't know why we put up with it.

Personally, I find beauty in people's faults and quirks. I think character is far more attractive than looks alone. 

Anyone else feel a group hug coming on?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> If you're beautiful inside, then you're beautiful outside despite your shape or what you look like. Too much emphasis is put on what society deems as "beautiful". It's a standard few can live up to, but that gets shoved down our throats at every turn. I don't know why we put up with it.
> 
> Personally, I find beauty in people's faults and quirks. I think character is far more attractive than looks alone.
> 
> Anyone else feel a group hug coming on?


Amen to that Leigh !!!!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> If you're beautiful inside, then you're beautiful outside despite your shape or what you look like. Too much emphasis is put on what society deems as "beautiful". It's a standard few can live up to, but that gets shoved down our throats at every turn. I don't know what we put up with it.
> 
> Personally, I find beauty in people's faults and quirks. I think character is far more attractive than looks alone.
> 
> Anyone else feel a group hug coming on?


Then with all the faults and quirks I have, I must be downright handsome.  Well if you have them special goggles on anyways. LOL!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> Then with all the faults and quirks I have, I must be downright handsome.  Well if you have them special goggles on anyways. LOL!


You do realize that most women are more attracted to someone who makes them laugh than someone whose most redeeming quality is looks alone. 

Maybe I'm weird, but I'm attracted to things like: they way a guy holds his fork, puts his hand in his pocket, his cute noises, or that irresistible bit at the base of his nose.

Looks fade, but character and personality endure.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> You do realize that most women are more attracted to someone who makes them laugh than someone whose most redeeming quality is looks alone.
> 
> Maybe I'm weird, but I'm attracted to things like: they way a guy holds his fork, puts his hand in his pocket, his cute noises, or that irresistible bit at the base of his nose.
> 
> Looks fade, but character and personality endure.


You should see how I blow on my food to cool it down then.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> You should see how I blow on my food to cool it down then.


Unless you invite me over for dinner, I'll have to wait for you to post a video.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Unless you invite me over for dinner, I'll have to wait for you to post a video.


You wouldn't think it was cute, but you would laugh your butt off. Every girl that has seen it has.  If you got the cash to get here, I got the cooking skillz.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> You wouldn't think it was cute, but you would laugh your butt off. Every girl that has seen it has.  If you got the cash to get here, I got the cooking skillz.


Well there you go, you said it yourself - you'd make me laugh! And a man who can cook earns bonus points!!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Problem is, I got lots of points, but can't redeem them.   I hope they all don't have expiration dates.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Problem is, I got lots of points, but can't redeem them.   I hope they all don't have expiration dates.


One of these days you are going to find a woman who is in the same place in her life that you are in yours. 

She is going to fall head over heels for you. She is going to take your breath away!!!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> One of these days you are going to find a woman who is in the same place in her life that you are in yours.
> 
> She is going to fall head over heels for you. She is going to take your breath away!!!!!


Let's hope we all find someone who does that.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Huntin4elk said:


> One of these days you are going to find a woman who is in the same place in her life that you are in yours.
> 
> She is going to fall head over heels for you. She is going to take your breath away!!!!!


Lets hope not, I will die if I can't breathe.  But I know what you mean. One of these days I might start looking too. 

I ain't too worried about it. Now redeeming points on the other hand......... LOL!


----------



## inwoodjch (Apr 21, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Apparently I have an aptitude for turning up thermostats. Ironic, as I actually prefer it cold.


The nice thing about the cold is finding ways to warm up. :smile:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

inwoodjch said:


> The nice thing about the cold is finding ways to warm up. :smile:


A good quality to have if one is from a cold climate, like Maine (or Michigan!).


----------



## inwoodjch (Apr 21, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> A good quality to have if one is from a cold climate, like Maine (or Michigan!).


Yes living in Maine can be a challange at times , I wouldn't trade it for anything, you just have to get creative , but that's what makes it fun.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

inwoodjch said:


> Yes living in Maine can be a challange at times , I wouldn't trade it for anything, you just have to get creative , but that's what makes it fun.


I noticed you get the same kinds of seasons as Michigan - tons of snow and cold in the winter, and really hot in the summer. Luckily I missed the heatwave (apart from Friday when it was 96!), but I was by the coast, so I didn't notice any humidity.


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

Kinda reminds me of that fella who had a survey and found out he was really in New Hampshire, not Maine. "Good thing," he says. "Couldn'a took anothah one o' those Maine wintahs."

Have a good weekend! :beer:


----------



## inwoodjch (Apr 21, 2004)

You were on the coast of Maine . Where were you ?
I work in Boothbay a very big tourist trap.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

inwoodjch said:


> You were on the coast of Maine . Where were you ?
> I work in Boothbay a very big tourist trap.


I stayed in Ogunquit near the beach, and traveled around The Yorks and Kittery. Lovely place!


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> One of these days you are going to find a woman who is in the same place in her life that you are in yours.
> 
> She is going to fall head over heels for you. She is going to take your breath away!!!!!



I had a woman do that to me today, hit me in the chest with a 2x6


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

tinbender said:


> I had a woman do that to me today, hit me in the chest with a 2x6



THAT IS AWESOME.

Congrats!!!! Enjoy it....................you give everyone else hope. LOL


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> LOL..............thanks Justin. I know, I get people all the time guessing I'm about 90 lbs instead of 110.  Go figure.


Hope I didn't offend you. You don't look too skinny, but I guess avatars make it a little hard to tell. And there is a huge difference in why people are skinny. It is one thing to be a single mom, be naturally thin, and well toned. It is another to be starving yourself and trying to look how other people (ahem...men) think you should look. 

I can remember when I was 110....and no matter what I tried I couldn't put a pound on. I lifted....I ate everything in sight....and nothing. That was oooohhh, ten years ago. Now managing to stay down at 125 is a major undertaking. I think age, my kid getting older, and more food just let me ahh "fill out". don't know how old you are, but things may change for you at some point. If you are happy with your body.....put on a bikini girl. :smile: 

Anyways to everyone else....camo boxers.....oh man, we ladies do not need to see camo on a man to get excited. Although I must admit I think my boyfriend looks cute in his hunting gear. :smile:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Hope I didn't offend you. You don't look too skinny, but I guess avatars make it a little hard to tell. And there is a huge difference in why people are skinny. It is one thing to be a single mom, be naturally thin, and well toned. It is another to be starving yourself and trying to look how other people (ahem...men) think you should look.
> 
> I can remember when I was 110....and no matter what I tried I couldn't put a pound on. I lifted....I ate everything in sight....and nothing. That was oooohhh, ten years ago. Now managing to stay down at 125 is a major undertaking. I think age, my kid getting older, and more food just let me ahh "fill out". don't know how old you are, but things may change for you at some point. If you are happy with your body.....put on a bikini girl. :smile:
> 
> Anyways to everyone else....camo boxers.....oh man, we ladies do not need to see camo on a man to get excited. Although I must admit I think my boyfriend looks cute in his hunting gear. :smile:



No worries..........you didn't offend me. I'm 35 and still weigh as much as I did at 16. I'm glad I have the metabolism that I do because I have no willpower. If I had to diet, I'd be in big trouble. LMAO


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> No worries..........you didn't offend me. I'm 35 and still weigh as much as I did at 16. I'm glad I have the metabolism that I do because I have no willpower. If I had to diet, I'd be in big trouble. LMAO


Some people have all the luck!! :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Some people have all the luck!! :wink:


Mmm-Hmmm. Though I'm sure she doesnt see it that way. Whats the saying, "we always want what someone else has"??


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Mmm-Hmmm. Though I'm sure she doesnt see it that way. Whats the saying, "we always want what someone else has"??


Grass is always greener


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, my metabolism is so fast it is horrible. You ought to see my grocery bill.  I would rather not be hungry all the time. I do have willpower.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Yeah, my metabolism is so fast it is horrible. You ought to see my grocery bill.  I would rather not be hungry all the time. I do have willpower.



Brag, brag.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> Brag, brag.


It is the only thing I got going for me so yeah, I am braggin' LOL!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> It is the only thing I got going for me so yeah, I am braggin' LOL!


If you got it flaunt it, eh?


----------

